# What type of water should a hedgehog be drinking?



## Agent H (May 9, 2014)

I'm new to this hedgehog thing and I don't see this on the internet, what kind of water should a Hedgehog be drinking? Should it be tap water or spring water? Should it be warm or room temperature? Can somebody please reply?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It depends on the quality of tap water where you live. Pig gets tap water because the water quality is good where I am, but if I lived in the next county over I'd filter it. Room temp is fine.


----------

